# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  وصار لأمة محمد طبعة متقنة لصحيح مسلم، والشكر لدار التأصيل

## يحيى خليل

وصار لأمة محمد طبعة متقنة لصحيح مسلم، والشكر لدار التأصيل
علاقتي بهذا الكتاب القيم «صحيح مسلم» بدأت منذ عام 1971، وكان عمري عشرين  عاما، وكنت، ولا زلتُ أعيش في مدينة من مدن مصر، مترامية الأطراف، لو فتشت  بيوتها حجرة حجرة، فلن تعثر على هذا الكتاب، أو ربما تعثر على نسخة منه، لا  يعرف صاحبها عن مسلم شيئا، ربما ورثها مع ما ورثه من متاع.
وجمعت مجموعة من الغِلمان، وطلبت منهم أن يُنفق كل واحد منه من مصروفه  شيئا، وتوفر من ذلك مبلغ (2 جنيه)، وذهبت إلى مدينة الزقازيق، وإلى مكتبة  عبادة، واشتريت نسخة من صحيح مسلم بجنيهين، والغريب أنها كانت الطبعة  التركية، وأنا وقتها لا أعرف التركية من المغربية.
وعاشت معي هذه الطبعة، ومر علي طبعات للكتاب، منها طبعة فؤاد عبد الباقي  لكنني تخلصت منها في نفس اليوم، بسبب عناوين السوء والضلال التي وضعها  الشيطان في أبواب الأحاديث، فأغلب هذه العناوين، إذا تأملتَ، تُحرف الحديث  عن مواضعه.
فكان كل عملي على الطبعة التركية، وجميع الأعمال التي شاركت فيها كانت  عليها، فعليها خرج المسند الجامع، وعليها خرج المسند المصنف المعلل، وعليها  أعمل الآن في موسوعة الحديث القادمة، مقتنعًا، بل متيقنا أنه لن تأتي طبعة  تقف بجانب التركية، حتى على استحياء.
إلى أن تكرمت علينا، وعلى هذه الأُمة، دارُ التأصيل، فأخرجت لنا، دُرة تاج  الطبعات، وفوق ما كنت أتصور، من الدقة والإتقان والأمانة، والتي جعلتني  وأُقررها الآن، وأنا حزين، أن أُضيف إلى هذه الطبعة التي سافرتُ من أجلها  منذ أكثر من أربعين عاما، وأنا لا أملك إلا (2 جنيه)، ودفعتهم ثمنا لها،  وعاشت معي، بجانبي، أن أضيف إليها من يشاركها في باقي أيام حياتي.
لأنني من الآن، سأضع رقم حديث طبعة التأصيل بين قوسين، بعد جزء ورقم حبيبة العمر: 3/5 (1854).
وقد بذلت كل جهدي في مراجعة طبعة التأصيل، وقرأت فيها قراءة من يشك في كل شيء، وفي كل مرة كنت أصل إلى نتيجة أفضل من سابقتها.
وهذا ملخص ما خرجت به:
 1ـ جميع الأخطاء التي تراكمت عندي والتصحيفات  التي وقعت في طبعات «صحيح مسلم»، وهي مسجلة عندي، راجعتها على طبعة  التأصيل، فوجدتها جميعا على الصواب باستثناء موضع واحد، لا أقول هو خطأ في  التأصيل، ولكن قديكون هو عندهم هكذا في النسخ الخطية، وهو:
7/60 (2350): وحَدَّثني سَلَمَةُ بْنُ شَبِيبٍ، حَدَّثنا الْحَسَنُ بْنُ  أَعْيَنَ، حَدَّثنا مَعْقِلٌ، عَنْ أَبِي الزُّبَيْرِ، عَنْ جَابِرٍ، أَنَّ  رَجُلاً أَتَى النَّبِيَّ صَلى الله عَليه وسَلم يَسْتَطْعِمُهُ،  فَأَطْعَمَهُ شَطْرَ وَسْقِ شَعِيرٍ، فَمَا زَالَ الرَّجُلُ يَأْكُلُ  مِنْهُ وَامْرَأَتُهُ وَوَصِيفُهُمَا (1)، حَتَّى كَالَهُ، فَأَتَى النَّبِيَّ صَلى الله عَليه وسَلم فَقَالَ: لَوْ لَمْ تَكِلْهُ لأَكَلْتُمْ مِنْهُ، وَلَقَامَ لَكُمْ.
_حاشية__________
(1) في بعض النسخ المطبوعة إلى «وَضَيْفُهُمَا» وجاء على الصواب في «مسند أَحْمَد» 3/337 (14676) و3/347 (14800): «ووصيف لهم».
والوصيف؛ هو الخادم، وهو الموافق لسياق الحديث.
هذه صورة ما كتبتُه منذ سنين لا أعرفها، ووجدته في طبعة التأصيل رقم (2350): «وَضَيْفُهُمَا»  ، فالرجا منهم تدقيق هذا الموضع.
 2ـ أغلى هدية قدمتها دار التأصيل لهذا الكتاب  العظيم، وللأُمة، هي تطهير صحيح مسلم من عناوين الأبواب التي ليست من  الكتاب، وأُدرجت فيه من قبل، حتى ظن كثير من المشتغلين بالعلم أنها من عمل  الإمام مسلم، يرحمه الله، فوفق الله العاملين في هذه الطبعة بأن أعادوا  صحيح مسلم، إلى الإمام مسلم، كما كتبه، وتركوا مكان ذلك فراغًا أبيضَ  ناصعًا يدلك على أنه هنا بداية باب من أبواب العلم.
وأريد منكم قراءة بعض هذه الأبواب في طبعة فؤاد عبد الباقي وغيره لتعرفوا قيمة حذف هذه الكوارث.
خذ هذا المثال
المجلد الأول/ صفحة 62/ طبعة عبد الباقي، اقرأ العنوان:
باب الدليل على أن من رضي بالله ربا وبالإسلام دينا وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم رسولا، فهو مؤمن وإن ارتكب المعاصي الكبائر
هذا هو الباب، فما هو حديث الباب؟
56 - (34) حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بنُ يَحيَى بنِ أَبِي عُمَرَ المَكِّيُّ،  وَبِشرُ بنُ الحَكَمِ، قَالَا: حَدَّثَنَا عَبدُ العَزِيزِ وَهُوَ ابنُ  مُحَمَّدٍ الدَّرَاوَردِيّ  ُ، عَن يَزِيدَ بنِ الهَادِ، عَن مُحَمَّدِ بنِ  إِبرَاهِيمَ، عَن عَامِرِ بنِ سَعدٍ، عَنِ العَبَّاسِ بنِ عَبدِ  المُطَّلِبِ، أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيهِ  وَسَلَّمَ، يَقُولُ: «ذَاقَ طَعمَ الإِيمَانِ مَن رَضِيَ بِاللهِ رَبًّا،  وَبِالإِسلَامِ دِينًا، وَبِمُحَمَّدٍ رَسُولًا».
بالله عليك، هل ورد في الحديث المعاصي الكبائر؟! وهكذا.
فالحمد لله تخلصت الأُمة من هذا الوباء، والشكر لدار التأصيل.
 3ـ أدرج أصحاب الطبعة التركية في أصل الكتاب في  عدة مواضع زيادات في الأسانيد والمتون، أقروا أنها ليست في نسخهم الخطية،  وإنما أثبتوها عن طبعات قديمة توفرت لهم، وهذه الزيادات غير ثابتة في نسخ  صحيح مسلم الخطية الآن، ولا في «تحفة الأشراف»، ولذا لم يثبتها محققو طبعة  التأصيل، وهذا عين الصواب، وانظر للمزيد مقدمة طبعة التأصيل، صفحة 219، وما  بعدها.
 4ـ وقعت تصحيفات وتحريفات في مواضع قليلة في الطبعة التركية، وجاءت على الصواب في طبعة دار التأصيل، وانظر هذا المثال الهام جدا:
8 - وَحَدَّثنا عُبَيْدُ اللهِ بْنُ مُعَاذٍ الْعَنْبَرِيُّ، حَدَّثنا  أَبِي (ح) وَحَدَّثنا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْمُثَنَّى، حَدَّثنا عَبْدُ  الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ مَهْدِيٍّ قَالاَ: حَدَّثنا شُعْبَةُ، عَنْ خُبَيْبِ بْنِ  عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ، عَنْ حَفْصِ بْنِ عَاصِمٍ، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ  اللهِ صَلى الله عَليه وسَلم (1): كَفَى بِالْمَرْءِ كَذِبًا أَنْ  يُحَدِّثَ بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعَ.
_حاشية__________
(1) تصَحَّف في طبعات صَحِيح مُسلِم: التركية، وعبد الباقي، ودار المُغني،  إِلى: "عَن حَفص بن عاصم، عَن أَبي هُرَيرة قال: قال رَسُول الله صَلى الله  عَليه وسَلم"، وجاء على الصَّواب في "تُحفة الأَشراف" (12268)، و"المسند  الجامع" (14506)، و"المسند المصنف المعلل" (15722)، وطبعات دار طيبة (5)،  والمكنز (7)، ودار التأصيل (7)، ليس فيه: "عن أَبي هُريرة".
- قال أَبو علي الجياني: فمما جاء في مقدمة الكتاب، يعني "صحيح مسلم"، من  هذه المواضع، المُنَبَّه عليها، قولُه، عليه السلام: كَفى بالمرء كذباً أَن  يُحدِّث بكل ما سَمِع.
رواه شعبة، عن خُبَيب بن عَبد الرَّحمَن، عن حفص بن عاصم؛ أَن رسول الله  صَلى الله عَليه وسَلم، فأَتى به مُرسلاً، لم يذكر فيه أَبا هُرَيرة.
هكذا رُوِي من حديث معاذ بن معاذ، وغُندَر، وعَبد الرَّحمَن بن مهدي، عن شعبة.
وفي نسخة أَبي العباس الرازي وحده، في هذا الإسناد: عن شعبة، عن خُبَيب، عن حفص، عن أَبي هُرَيرة مُسندًا، ولا يَثبُت هذا.
وقد أَسنده مسلمٌ بعد ذلك، من طريق علي بن حفص المدائني، عن شعبة.
قال الدارقطني: والصواب مرسلٌ عن شعبة، كما رواه معاذ، وغُندَر، وابن مهدي. "تقييد المهمل" 3/765.
وهذا المثال:
68- حَدَّثنا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ، وَأَبُو كُرَيْبٍ قَالاَ:  حَدَّثنا ابْنُ نُمَيْرٍ (ح) وحَدَّثنا قُتَيْبَةُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ،  وَإِسْحَاقُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، جَمِيعًا عَنْ جَرِيرٍ (ح) وحَدَّثنا أَبُو  كُرَيْبٍ، حَدَّثنا أَبُو أُسَامَةَ، كُلُّهُمْ عَنْ هِشَامِ بْنِ  عُرْوَةَ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، عَنْ سُفْيَانَ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللهِ الثَّقَفِيِّ،  قَالَ: قُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ، قُلْ لِي فِي الإِسْلاَمِ قَوْلاً لاَ  أَسْأَلُ عَنْهُ أَحَدًا بَعْدَكَ، وَفِي حَدِيثِ أَبِي أُسَامَةَ  غَيْرَكَ، قَالَ: قُلْ: آمَنْتُ بِاللهِ، ثُمَّ اسْتَقِمْ (1).
_حاشية__________
(1) وقع في بعض النسخ المطبوعة، منها الطبعة التركية: "قل: آمَنت بالله  فاستقم"، ووقع على حاشية الطبعة التركية 1/47: "ثم استقم"، وأشار إلى نسخة،  والمُثبت عن نسختي الخطية، الورقة 9/ب، وطبعة دار التأصيل.
وهذا المثال:
3961- وحَدَّثنا عَبْدُ اللهِ بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ الدَّارِمِيُّ،  أَخبَرنا عَبْدُ اللهِ بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ الرَّقِّيُّ، حَدَّثنا عُبَيْدُ اللهِ  بْنُ عَمْرٍو، عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ أَبِي أُنَيْسَةَ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الْمَلِكِ  أَبِي زَيْدٍ (1)، عَنْ طَاوُوسٍ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ  صَلى الله عَليه وسَلم قَالَ: مَنْ كَانَتْ لَهُ أَرْضٌ فَإِنَّهُ أَنْ  يَمْنَحَهَا أَخَاهُ خَيْرٌ.
_حاشية__________
(1) تَصَحَّف في الكثير من النسخ المطبوعة، بما فيها طبعة الأستانة، إلى:  "عَبْد الملك بن زَيْد"، وهو على الصواب في طبعتَي المكنز، ودار التأصيل،  وهو: عبد الملك بن مَيسَرة أَبو زَيد.
 5ـ اعتمد محققوا طبعة التأصيل على خمس نسخ  خطية، ثلاث مكتملات، واثنتين غير مكتملة، وأعتقد أنها من أجود النسخ، وكما  هي عادة محققو التأصيل، تم إثبات الفروق الهامة بين النسخ، وأنت تقلب  الكتاب كأنك تتصفح المخطوطات الخمس، وهذه الميزة لا تتوفر إلا للنادر من  المحققين، لأن عامة من يشتغلون بمهنة التحقيق يشغلون أنفسهم بالمتابعات  والشواهد، ويتركون أصل الكتاب.
 6ـ ضبط الأسانيد والمتون بحركات الضبط (التشكيل كما نقول في مصر):
وهذه هامة جدا جدا جدا، وأُشهد الله أنني ما وجدت في حياتي كتابا مضبوطا  ضبطا جيدا، يُعتمد عليه في أكثر المواضع، سوى القليل النادر من الطبعات، لا  تُعد على أصابع اليد الواحدة:
صحيح البخاري، اليونينية، ومسند أحمد طبعة المكنز، وعلل الحديث للدكتور سعد  الحميد وفريق عمله، وأخيرا جميع طبعات دار التأصيل، حتى التي انتقدتها.
 7ـ اهتم محققو التأصيل بشرح غريب الحديث بصورة  مختصرة ومفيدة، بعد رجوعهم في ذلك إلى أهم الكتب في هذا الفن، وإذا احتاج  الأمر زيادة في الشرح، نقلوا عن الكتب التي تخصصت في شرح مسلم وغيرها، بحيث  يصير اقتناء طبعة التأصيل يغنيك عن كتب الشروح.
 8ـ لقد اهتم محققو التأصيل بمقارنة جميع أسانيد الكتاب بما ورد في تحفة الأشراف، مما زاد الكتاب تأصيلا وتصحيحا.
 9ـ أشار محققو التأصيل إلى الأحاديث التي  انتقدها الدارقطني في التتبع، والمواضع التي راجعتها وجدت فيها إشارات فقط،  بقولهم: وهذا من الأحاديث التي انتقدها الدارقطني في التتبع برقم كذا،  وكنت أتمنى إثبات ما قاله الدارقطني بتمامه، فهذا أفضل وأوضح، وفيها من  الفائدة لطالب العلم، وأتمنى أن يُستدرك هذا في طبعات لاحقة.
وبعد؛
فأعتذر، فليست هذه كل ميزات هذه الطبعة، بل فيها من الخير الكثير، ولعل غيري ينظر فيرى أفضل مما رأيت، وأعلى مما وصفت.
ومن هنا فإنني أنصح إخواني من طلبة العلم اقتناء هذه الطبعة الغالية المتقنة، وحسب علمي، فهي أول طبعة متقنة لهذا الكتاب، فاغتنمها.
وقد أديتُ شهادةً لله، خالصة لوجهه، وأعدكم، وأُعاهد الله، لأقومن بكلمة  الحق، أنصر من أصاب، وأنصحه إن أخطأ، وأكون قاسيا عليه إذا حاول العبث  بحديث الشفيع يوم القيامة صلى الله عليه وسلم.
محمود محمد خليل الصعيدي.

----------


## الحازمي

سلام الله عليكم وبعد فقد ضحكت وأنا أقرأ مقالكم هذا فإني ما تجاوزت نصفه حتى رجعت إلى أعلى للتأكد من أن كاتب المقال هو يحيى خليل فقد تعودت على طريقةمعينة في النقد، والآن اكتشفت نوعا آخر منه، وقلت في نفسي هل هذه ستكون كافية لدار التأصيل في مقابل تلك المقالات، وهل سُرّي عنهم حين قرأوا هذه المقالة؟
المهم أخي الفاضل أرجو منك التلطف في النقد خاصة يالنسبة لمن عرف بالعلم واجتهد فيه فذلك معتبر في الشرع، نعم الأمر ليس هينا إذ تظهر خطورته بالتراكم، (فجاء ذا بعود وجاء ذا بعود)، لكن ما رأيت في حياتي أنجح من اللطف  في قبول النصح، أما التجار وإخوانهم من الجهلة فعليك بهم وإني معك.

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

بارك الله فيكم مولانا الكريم.

----------


## يحيى خليل

> سلام الله عليكم وبعد فقد ضحكت وأنا أقرأ مقالكم هذا فإني ما تجاوزت نصفه حتى رجعت إلى أعلى للتأكد من أن كاتب المقال هو يحيى خليل فقد تعودت على طريقةمعينة في النقد، والآن اكتشفت نوعا آخر منه، وقلت في نفسي هل هذه ستكون كافية لدار التأصيل في مقابل تلك المقالات، وهل سُرّي عنهم حين قرأوا هذه المقالة؟
> المهم أخي الفاضل أرجو منك التلطف في النقد خاصة يالنسبة لمن عرف بالعلم واجتهد فيه فذلك معتبر في الشرع، نعم الأمر ليس هينا إذ تظهر خطورته بالتراكم، (فجاء ذا بعود وجاء ذا بعود)، لكن ما رأيت في حياتي أنجح من اللطف  في قبول النصح، أما التجار وإخوانهم من الجهلة فعليك بهم وإني معك.


أشكرك أخي على هذه النصيحة الغالية، وبعون من الله سأعمل بها إن شاء الله، وسترى.

----------


## مساعد أحمد الصبحي

أما أنا فأنصحك بالرفق دائما حتى في مدحك وتقريظك لإنجاز ما ، أو أيّ شيء أعجبك
فقد روى أبو داود وغيره عن رسول الله قال: "أحبب حبيبك هونا ما عسى أن يكون بغيضك يوما ما، وأبغض بغيضك هونا ما عسى أن يكون حبيبك يوما ما". صححه الألباني .
اللهم صلِّ على نبيِّنا محمد وآله وصحبه .. آميــــــــــــ  ـــــــن

----------


## انظيدحبي

أما أنا فقد رجعت بالحسرة إذ سمعت ما لاتطاله يدي القصيرة فادفع يا محمود دية القتيل من غير دم

----------


## إسلام بن منصور

هل من نسخة للشاملة شيخ محمود

----------


## يحيى خليل

> هل من نسخة للشاملة شيخ محمود


نعم توجد نسخة ممتازة مراجعة مدققة، وعليها الحواشي الكاملة، مع الاستدراكات على طبعات الكتاب
وأي خدمة أخي الكريم إسلام
من هنا:

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

جزاك الله كل خير يا شيخ وأعلى قدرك 
والحمد لله الذي منّ علي باقتناء هذه الطبعة لصحيح مسلم
وقراءتها كاملة وانا لست من اهل الخبرة في مقارنة الطبعات
ولكن الذي ابهرني هو جودة الطباعة والصف والخط
الذي كان آية في الجمال والابداع حتى كان كل صفحة كتبت بريشة خطاط 
وفوق هذا الفوائد القيمة التي وضعت في حاشية الكتاب

----------


## إسلام بن منصور

> نعم توجد نسخة ممتازة مراجعة مدققة، وعليها الحواشي الكاملة، مع الاستدراكات على طبعات الكتاب
> وأي خدمة أخي الكريم إسلام
> من هنا:


جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الحبيب، وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

نفع الله بكم.

----------


## محب الآل والصحابة

الأخ يحيى : إذا ذكرتَ سيدكَ وسيدَ الخلقِ (النبيَّ الرسولَ) -صلَّى الله عليه وسلم- ؛ فاذكرْه بوظيفتهِ (بالنبوةِ أو بالرسالة) التي مَنَّ الله تعالى عليهِ بها، وحرَّم مناداتَه بغيرها؛ قال ربُّ العالمين:  {{لَا تَجْعَلُوا دُعَاءَ الرَّسُولِ بَيْنَكُمْ كَدُعَاءِ بَعْضِكُمْ بَعْضًا}}[النور/63]، أو اذكره بوصفِ (السيادةِ) الممنوحِ لهُ من اللهِ تباركَ وتعالى وخصَّه بهِ دونَ سائرِ الخلقِ، ولا تذكرْه أبدًا باسمهِ مجردا، ولا تَعدْ يا يحيى -هداك اللهُ!- .

----------

